# How long can waters leak for?



## happymamma

If my water hasn't broken, and is just a slow leak, then how long can it be left for? I know the full break is about 24 hrs, but can I still go like a few weeks?


----------



## LogansMama

Eeeek - I don't know. I think you def need to check with your doctor! I think that as long as you are leaking you are at risk for infection and that is something you would want to be monitored for! They may want you on antibiotics... they may want to induce you soon... I don't know! 

Are you SURE you are leaking now? When is your next appt? I'd call up and ask for sure!


----------



## Bailey

I've been told that if your waters break at all, you should go in to have it looked at immediately, and the staff at the hospital will make a call on whether to let you go or not. The main concern with broken water is that it can potentially expose your baby to infection, so that's not really something that you want to just let linger, you know?


----------



## happymamma

It's just a very slow leak, I even put on white undies to see if it's at all yellow and it isnt. Its completely clear, and doesnt smell like pee at all. I mean, it's not alot, just if I move certain ways Ill feel a tiny little trickle. Im just not ready to have him yet! Id like to be able to hold out at least another week. I cant even go to l&d cuz oh is working. Im trying really hard to avoid going there anyways, but I also dont want to risk anything to my baby!


----------



## LogansMama

My advice is to go as soon as your OH gets home. Get checked out. Its not worth the risk if it is a leak. It MIGHT just be watery discharge though.... then they will just send you home.


----------



## happymamma

Watery discharge? I never had that before with my other pg's. What does it look/smell like? Oh that would be awesome if thats all it is! Im on hold atm with the health nurse, its only been 23 min, lol, they must be busy tonight.

Man would I ever feel stupid if I went in to the hospital and told its just discharge :blush:


----------



## chrissypm

In my last pregnancy thats what happened to me started leaking fluid. I was induced because labor never started and theres still the risk of infection (the 24 hour rule still applys).


----------



## happymamma

K, Im off, the health nurse told me to go immediately, since Im only 35 weeks, Id need steroids for the baby, and if my water does suddenly break he can be born within an hour since its my 5th baby and thats not enough time to give the shot. It makes sense, I just hope its only watery discharge!

I put a pad on and its already wet :shrug: but at least they can test it, right?

I'll update whenever I get home! Its already 10 pm here.

Thanx everyone, wish me luck! And I dont mean labour dust lol, just discharge dust :blush:


----------



## chrissypm

I wasnt sure if it was fluid either, I tried laying down for a half hour then got up. Within 15 secs I was wet then I knew it wasnt pee. Good luck!!


----------



## happymamma

Im back! Everything is fine, my dr said it looks like fluid that pooled and released. Im only 1cm so thats good too. She said she'd be more then happy to deliver next week. Im going to take it easy and try to keep this lo in a while longer. He did awesome on the monitor, good heartbeat, lots of kicks, and didnt react to my stupid braxton hicks which were every 3 minutes. 

Thanx everyone for the advice!


----------



## Marie Alana

That's good then hun. Glad everything is ok xx


----------



## LogansMama

Glad you are okay - but what was the fluid? Pee or just discharge? I'm confused!

Don't worry though - I went to my doctor today and told her that I had a burst of fluid too - it actually wet my pants through my underwear. She checked though - and it wasn't fluid... so it must have just been discharge. Gross.


----------



## happymamma

Well, according to my dr who I saw on Monday, said it still could have been my water just there wasnt any present when I went to the hospital. Im still leaking a little, she thinks I might have a small tear on the top of my sac. Im watching for fever, I also made it sound not so bad cuz she wanted me back at the hospital and I really dont think its neccesary. If it breaks and I have a gush, or start contractions then Ill go. ( Im getting at the bitchy part of my pg :D)


----------



## Ria_Rose

Hmm, how strange they think it might have been waters and still let you go home

My waters leaked last time and I was admitted to hospital straigh away - they said because there is a risk of infection once waters start to go. They had to keep taking my temp every 2 hours to check I wasn't getting an infection, and I wasn't allowed a bath.

In my last pregnancy: My waters went at 4.30pm on saturday, my contractions started at 3am Sunday (and waters had all but gne by then) and I gave birth just before 2am on Monday.

I was supposed to have an anitibiotic drip just before labout but he came too quick in the end, so ended up staying in hospital for 2 days so they could keep checking his temp.

Must be different policies for each hospital. :shrug:


----------



## Taz

Glad everything is ok hun

xoxo


----------

